# Background Investigations



## DisturbedCop (Jun 9, 2003)

Does any one have any information on background investigations, such as:
1. How deep do a lot of departments actually go? 
2. What are a lot of disqualifying factors?
3. What can your supervisors say, and not say about you? 

Etc.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I can't really address disqualifying factors, as I think it's at the discretion of the department (aside from the obvious like felonies, prison time, etc.), but they can go as far back to the day you were born. They will check, of course, your criminal history, if any, DMV records, interview neighbors who don't even know you, etc.

Rumor I heard: I understand that a woman sued the MSP because despite a clean background check on her part, she was not hired for the fact that she lived with her druggie boyfriend. She won and dropped out of the academy a few days after it started. P: 

I can tell you right now that when my department called to speak to my boss at my old job, I was sitting right in the office while he was on the phone. Most employers cannot give out any information to new prospective jobs other than that you are an employee there... in the case of a police department, those rules are tossed out the window. The interviewer on the phone asked some questions and my boss said, "I don't think I can answer that... oh, ok... gambling problems? Alcohol? Not that I know of... well, yes, she does come in late a lot..." :BM: I had the kind of relationship with my boss where I could yell at him if he deserved it... needless to say, I reamed him on that one.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Anything in your background that would prevent you from getting a MA permit to carry, say bye-bye to any police job. This includes any drug convictions, any violent convictions (even simple assault), domestic/spousal abuse, and mental problems. Also, departments are also going to look hard at OUI convictions/arrests, minor in possesion of alcohol, suspended licenses, and anything else you may have worn the steel bracelets for. Departments, before they start any background check, also have you sign a form stating that they can peer into practically any part of your history. Speeding tickets and the like will be given some consideration, but as long as they are not indicative of a pattern of poor traffic behavior, usually won't leave you out of the game. They also will send detectives/officers to your neighborhood to interview your neighbors to see what they say about you (remember all those drunken parties that kept your neighbors up?). Departments will also often review your school records (in my case high school and college records, with 2 letters of recommendation from professors required). Military records will also be looked over with often a call to your last OIC or NCOIC. Expect to list every place you ever lived with a call to all the local departments of said town (hope that they don't know you by reputation). An interview with your parents is also often done, along with the references you listed. They might also come over to your apartment/house for a chat and a look around. Any civil case that you have filed or been filed against will be reviewed. Also, your credit and bank records may also be looked over. :shock: Basically they have license to crawl up your ass with a microscope, so expect it, and be honest. Nothing more the cops hate than a guy who lied on his application! 

Dunnegeon : the real dope on that woman is that she lived with her CONVICTED FELON (drug dealer) boyfriend. The MSP denied her application because according to MA gun law a convicted felon cannot have a firearm in his household! As a trooper you cannot leave your gun at work, because you drive your cruiser home, hence the job said no way. (in addition to the fact that living with a convicted felon shows some poor judgement). She sued, and the liberal courts found in her favor (I guess they toss the gun laws out the window when they feel its convienent to serve their liberal agendas). Fortunately the DI's at New Braintree found out that without her lawyer around, she was not made of very sturdy material, and she elected to "break the hatch", much to the benefit of the MSP. Hooah!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I was just thinking about my "past". Last year, I was a freshman in college, living at the college dorms. My roommate and I got caught with alcohol in our room and were put on probation at school. It had nothing to do with the police, I wasn't charged with anything, but does anyone think that this could hurt me in the future, as in trying to get hired?

Thanks


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I know when I used to be an Operations Manager for a store, the company policy was to not cooperate with background investigations or companies calling for references. I think the reasoning was because the company had experienced a long drawn out law suit from a former employee who had been given a bad reference for a job, and did not get it. The policy at the time was to only give out information regarding dates of employment. You may want to look into what you company's policy is regarding giving out employee information.


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

ARTCOP,

Having been through the same process as Killjoy, I can attest that if you are inquiring about the MSP background invest, yes, it is that thorough. I might add that your background investigator (in our case, a Trooper from the Certification Unit) might drop in unannounced to speak with a former employer whom you had listed as a reference. Don't expect the investigator to waste his or her trip for just one interview. These people are pros and will glean information from any source available (your former employer's receptionist, the guys on the loading dock, the dink from the cubicle next to yours whose stapler you swiped, etc.). If there's anything in your past that you're not sure about, it's your decision if you want to roll the dice and not disclose it up front.

Good luck.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

badogg88 said:


> I was just thinking about my "past". Last year, I was a freshman in college, living at the college dorms. My roommate and I got caught with alcohol in our room and were put on probation at school. It had nothing to do with the police, I wasn't charged with anything, but does anyone think that this could hurt me in the future, as in trying to get hired?
> 
> Thanks


HeyBadogg!

Our Dept. has received numerous requests from agencies like NYPD asking specifically if we had any type of "negative contact" with Officer candidate so-and-so while he/she was student there during the years 1990-whatever. We don't provide adminstrative (non-judicial) history, but some schools will I've heard. Why don't you ask "Earwax" what he thinks?
:wink:


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Haha, maybe I should...

Another question I have is (man I'm going to sound like the worst kid alive) when I was in high school, I worked at Dunkin Donuts. I got fired, they said I put money from the register into the tip cup. I didn't have anything to say I didn't, yet they didn't have anything to say I did, my word against theirs. I don't know if this would hurt me as well. I know that they said I would be able to be rehired, my aunt called pretending to be another job calling for a recommendation and my old boss said I was a hard worker, never said I was fired, said I left because of a difference of opinion. 

I don't know, is this going to kill my chances?


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

I don't know how long you have been out of high school, but I wouls think it is best that they hear it from you before someone else tells them (or they read it on a public bulletin board...)


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

You must to be honest from the start of the investigation. Investigators have no tolerance for people witholding info. So anything you know that will be considered questionable situation, let them know about it. I had a situation where I was suspended out of my dorm for two weeks and put on probation for a year by the university for having a very big party in my room with alcohol of course, but no police action was taken. I told my current department and there were no problems. They want to be able to hear it from you first. Just let the chips fall where they may!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I was fired from a piss-head menial job when I was in high school. I was accused of doing something worse than what you described, badogg88 (if I knew then what I know now, I would have sued the crap out of that company... not too mention told them off when they canned me rather than taking that crap from them and hoping my parents didn't find out). Of course, that was a very long time ago, the main company still exists but that particular chain of stores doesn't. I can't even remember the names of the people I worked with. Either way, it didn't prevent me passing a background.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I was a pimp and had many hoes working for me. DUring my background all my employees attested to my good will, well mannered and I the fact that I never hit my hoes. Just be honest!!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

That's right Yimmy-I was a customer at your "business" plenty of times and your "associates" were always talking about how you never hit them too much and your "generous" X-mas bonuses.....  Off to sunny Tucson tomorrow AM-see you all when I get back!! 8)


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I was a pimp and had many hoes working for me. DUring my background all my employees attested to my good will, well mannered and I the fact that I never hit my hoes. Just be honest!


You guys are too much



> I don't know how long you have been out of high school, but I wouls think it is best that they hear it from you before someone else tells them (or they read it on a public bulletin board...)


I'm a sophomore in college, so I've been out of HS for a year and a half now. I worked at Dunkin Donuts up until the beginning of November last year (2002)

Thanks for all of your advice and info!!

Stay safe out there boys + girls


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Just a note about differing backgrounds investigations. One dept may take you, another may dump you and your background is unchanged. I know of several guys hoping for the 75th and 76th RTT's who were denied into the MSP due to their backgrounds but worked on local depts. Some of the local depts claim they didnt know about this info the MSP check found, some just didn't care to the level the MSP did. I am also aware of someone who may be fired from the MSP but could qualify for another City in another State. Either way, acceptance in one place won't guarantee acceptance in another.


----------

